# I don't believe it...



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

As you are aware, I returned the cursed Kontiki to the dealers on Monday and a lot of work was done. I had purposely arranged to stay at the CCC Boroughbridge to be close at hand. 

After Monday's visit, the following was outstanding.

1) New door - on order
2) EC200 control panel - on order
3) Reverse Camera - on order
4) Luton light - on order. 

I returned today and a new EC200 was fitted. On the way back, just as I pulled off the A1, there was an almighty bang bang bang. Sugar, I thought, the satellite dish. I got out of the van and looked around. It was not the satellite dish, but the lock holding the rear ladder closed had shatted, and the ladder was going bang bang bang. 

I get one thing fixed and another conks! Stroll on...

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> ... the cursed Kontiki ...


I don't _normally_ believe in such things. In the case of your van, however, I'm prepared to make an exception :?

Sorry to hear about this, Russell. One thing after another ... 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ladder*

At least the ladder is now secure - black tape and a shoe lace.

Russell


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If it wasnt for Bad Luck Russell you wouldnt have any, chin up keep smiling
Geo


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Russell, get it sold mate.

Trouble is there are 15,500 motorhome enthusiasts on MHF all of whom have probably talked to at least 5 people about your lemon. those 5 people have probably told 5 others and so on. What is your maths like? Its gonna be difficult mate  

You need to find someone who doesnt read these forums....... Brownhills they'll do :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

I would not sell this thing to anyone I know and I pity the poor sod that get's it via a dealer.

Russell


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Most MH are sold with a sparse service history, your Kontiki will need to be uprated just to carry the paper your dealings must be generating. 

The vast majority of vans once the teething problems are sorted will then go on for 20 years trouble free, but I wouldnt risk it with yours.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I reckon JimJam's right Russell - your catalogue of misfortune is just too long. I guess your experience has made a lot of us think a) poor Russell, b) thank goodness it's not my van and c) I know what I'm not going to buy next.

Next time it goes back to the factory, ask them to paint it a nice bright shade of lemon. That should do the trick.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would not sell this thing to anyone I know and I pity the poor sod that get's it via a dealer.
> 
> Russell


Russell,

Have you thought motorhoming might not be for you, why not take up something safer like lion taming or gorilla hunting you might have some success.  

In days gone by the swift motto was "Your never adrift with a swift" 8O 8O I wonder what changed.

Don


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

This is God saying, (Deep echoey voice)."Russel. Get thee behind the Kon Tikki and travel to a land of beer and bondage. You will cross a great and perilous sea so best to use the tunnel and build yourself an Arto into which you must find a dog and take care of him and love him and he will serve you well." 8) (End deep voice - backy to squeaky one as I have a pair of uncomfortable jeans on.) 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello

Don - I have never heard that slogan before. As you live near the factory, maybe you could go round and apply some pressure!

Pusser - the land of beer and bondage - sounds like Barnsley on a Thursday afternoon!

Russell


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Russell,

In the bad old days of British Leyland and their friday afternoon disasters, known as cars .... well, l often wondered what happened to all their workers when they went to the wall.


Well now we know ... they're all working for Swift.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your ongoing problems Russell, it seems clear that they are not going to go away, fix one thing and another happens.

Cut your losses mate, take it back to Swift, tell them to keep it and get yourself a decent motorhome.

What do the dealers say? any hope they will take it back in p/x for something more suitable?

Keep us updated!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Peter

Rejecting the vehicle will prove very difficult in law. I can sue for compensation of course and if under £5000,00 can do this as a small claim.

Swift have historically stated that my "contract is with the dealer". I am aware of this. . Seeing my solicitor on Friday though.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Sorry to hear of your ongoing problems Russell, it seems clear that they are not going to go away, fix one thing and another happens.
> 
> ...


I have this vision of the Swift being sent back the factory and when they open the factory doors, a tyre rolls in. All that is left of their endeavoours.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> Peter
> 
> Rejecting the vehicle will prove very difficult in law. I can sue for compensation of course and if under £5000,00 can do this as a small claim.
> 
> ...


 That is so true. One has to wonder if the dealership is happy with Swifts and whether they may feel a little angry themselves leaving themselves wide open to being tarred with the same brush.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,sorry to hear your problems are still not sorted.
Did your beloved dealer know THEY had not got your door in stock before you went there ?.
Factory or dealer-Factory or dealer-Factory or dealer ????????.
Sorry mate it has to be factory.I understand what you say about the legal stand point,but you want this sorted don't you,you may have shot yourself in the foot choosing the dealer.
I'm not knocking you, in fact I really hope you get your problems sorted soon,you deserve it,BUT surely your dealer knew they had not got some of the parts in stock.
Are they ISO registered,ifso ask for a copy of their non conformity manual.
Hoping you get sorted SOOOOOOON.
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift door*

Hi

I suspect the doors are not in stock at the factory either - this is a 2006 model van. I believe the door is a Hymer component and wait for it - my investigations show the door is made in Italy! LOL

I could have brought one back.

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Swift door*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I suspect the doors are not in stock at the factory either - this is a 2006 model van. I believe the door is a Hymer component and wait for it - my investigations show the door is made in Italy! LOL
> 
> ...


Wonder where he rest of the parts came from....Iraq


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hear what your saying Russell,BUT did the dealer know they had not got it in stock ?.
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Gary

Do you mean

1) Did the dealer know that they (the dealer) did not have a door in stock, or

2) Did the dealer know that Swift did not have a door instock. (I am assuming the door is out of stock - it could of course be in stock)

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Russell,LOL did the dealer know that they (the dealer) had not got the door (or other parts) in stock,or where they out of stock :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Gary


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Did the Dealer use your ladder to climb upto the roof or the reversing Camera?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ladder*



grumpyman said:


> Did the Dealer use your ladder to climb upto the roof or the reversing Camera?


The camera etc was examined on Monday, along with the other list of faults.

Today was merely drive in, have the EC200 box exchanged and away again, so I doubt very much the dealer used the ladder today.

Could have damaged the car had it been on tow.

Russell


----------

